# Bandsaw box with a scroll saw?



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont have a bandsaw but i do have a scrollsaw. Do you think I could make bandsaw type box with a scroll saw? What do you think the thickest I could go for material? I'm fascinated by these and would love to make a few for friends/ family/ to sell.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a magazine devoted just to scrollsawing and last year they had scrollsawn puzzle boxes on their front cover, so I guess you can do it. Thickest material would depend on how thick your scrollsaw can cut.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

About the thickest you can go with a scroll saw is 1-1/2 and maybe a bit more. It will depend on the type of wood.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have made a few of them so it definitely is possible.
Don R


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

cool thanks. I'm going to try making a few. Cherry, walnut, spanish cedar, and some aromatic cedar to start. hopefully these are soft enough


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Check out the book by Carole Rothman, Creative Wooden Boxes. Its Excellent.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks. I will


----------

